# Either there is no default mail client or the current mail client cannot fulfill the



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Windows 7 ultimate 64-bit; Office 2010 Professional. 

When I start Quickbooks Pro 2010, I get the following error:

Either there is no default mail client or the current mail client cannot fulfill the messaging request. Please run Microsoft Outlook and set it as the default mail client.

I have tried the Microsoft FixIt, Office repair, and many other suggestions,m but I cannot get rid of this error message.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

"Either there is no default mail client or the current mail client cannot fulfill the messaging request" error message when you send e-mail from third-party program in Outlook


----------

